# Specifically Set please



## the_marching_penguin (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone done any Tennessee Williams plays. They are kind of strange if you have ever read one and I am trying to get some kind of explanation out of "The Glass Menagerie" I could also use some suggestions on the set so any help would be useful. Thank you.


----------



## Patches (Dec 4, 2003)

hmmm ,i've heard of that play. the advanced acting class seeant a good 3 months on it last year... i'll talk to our director, and see what she might have cooked up in her mind. give me a few days.


----------



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

Try http://sparknotes.com/


----------



## chizle97 (Dec 10, 2003)

well this play is ok. im more partial to stephen saumdhiems musicals myself. but its one of those shows were less can be more. kinda like a production of sweeny todd where a simple platform can serve as a room or steps and alanding can be a top floor. but all in all you want the focus more on the acting than the set (depending on the stregth of you actors  )if all els fails read the play. also ya might want to look at kaufman and heart plays too.


----------

